# WTB: Parker 51 Fountain Pen



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

*WTB: Parker 51 Fountain Pen*


View Advert


Hey guys, I'm looking for a cheap parker 51 in good condition, doesn't have to be mint but would like one without dented caps or any cracks to the barrel. Any colour considered. Please PM what you have 




*Advertiser*




carlgulliver



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£30.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

